# Hoover good enough?



## alt03d (Jun 23, 2013)

I see alot of professional grade dust collection, but I just bought a house and will be sharing the garage with cars and have limited space for a hobby skill level woodworking shop. 

Curious of what you guys think of Hoover L2310 GUVTM


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Not familiar with that particular unit, however I think you would need a separator to keep the unit performing as it should. Just like with a shop vac or even a DC making it a 2 stage system with a Thein separator, dust deduty or similar is a great improvement and actually needed.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree...without a seperator I think you'll be replacing filters constantly....


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

I tried one and regretted it. Nice vacuum, but the filter clogs quickly and is a pain to clean. If you put a dust deputy in front of it...


----------

